
Show HN: DashBrief – Freshdesk reporting dashboard - avghacker
http://www.dashbrief.com
======
avghacker
Hey guys,

I've been working on reports for Freshdesk customers. This is my poc, I know
it's very ugly, but any feedback is overwhelmingly welcome.

Thanks!

